# What would you have done?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday Morning I was on the way to hunt a piece of Property, and as I approached the place that I was going to turn off the highway I slowed down to look for a plastic bag that a buddy had hung in a tree as a marker that marked a path into the woods. It was dark and I had my highbeams on as I searched the tree line on the side of the road. A car passed coming toward me and turned around behind me, and yep, State Trooper. He pulled me over and asked to see my licence, I gave it to him and he stated the reason he pulled me over was due to not dimming my headlights. I told him that I realized that I hadn't after he had passed but I was looking for a bag beside the road, and just failed to do so. He asked me was there Drugs in the bag, in a real smart A** tone. I replied I don't know what may be in the bag, but the bag is a marker that I know to find a small road off of the highway, and that I was deer hunting, but he could tell I was quite suprised by his remark. He then told me that the fine for not dimming my lights was $160.00 and I should dim them, I wished him a Merry Christmas,and he walked back to his car and followed me to the place I turned off and then he left, I guess. 

I thought about it since then, and I still feel he did not have to treat me with any disrespect, as I did not treat him with any disrespect at all. He appeared as if to have an unneccesary Attitude and his tone was sharp and sour. What would you have done/said?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Same as you did getting into a pissing contest with a LEO can only lead to a bad situation no matter who is at fault. The best thing is what you did maybe could have asked for his name and reported him to a superior officer.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I only hope that I could have maintained the level of respect that you did. You know how it goes though. A lot of times those guys just get bored and say whatever comes to mind. That was very unprofessional of him to approach you like that. He might have hoped that you would of fired back with some sarcasm. Although, saying " I'm not sure what's in the bag" is pretty funny. If he had any sense, he felt like an idiot when he got back in his car and realized you weren't entertained at all by his comment. I definitely would have wished him a Merry Christmas too. Depending on the tone that's as good as saying "see ya later DI**!

You didnt get the ticket so...good job I think you handled it the right way.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All you can do is kill him with kindness, or pay the fine for being stupid and disrespectful


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Curtis, He did seem out of line but you do have to remember that on average Troopers have to deal with some SOB'S...Was there drugs in the bag? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

just be as nice as you can. In my experience, I have had more let me go with just simple yes sir no sir attitude, even when I had guns in the truck going turkey hunting!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

The way things have been going lately with rogue officers, you're lucky you didn't get tased!!



Note I said, rogue officers. I know we have some LEOs on here, and if you are not a rogue officer, then I'm not talking about you. I thank you for serving in a capacity to support us citizens.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds like the trooper was just doing his job so I would have just smiled and appologized for blinding him with my brights. Remember that just because you might be a good guy the cop doesn't know youfrom the scum on the streets so they have to go about their job the same no matter who they pull over.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Well did you get to hunt?

That's why I have little faith in our legal system and police/FWC. You tell them the truth and all they want to hear "yes, officer I have drugs in my car and a pound of weed hanging from that bag in the tree". What's even more obvious is you said you were going hunting- but did he ask to see the weapons for permits or check serial numbers on the weapons? Probably not as that would require paperwork. Next time a cop ask if you have any drugs in the vehicle- tell him "no, but you can all the crack you want on 6th ave, across from the Pensacola Police Dept. (didn't a foram member's sister nearly get carjacked there less than 2 months ago?)

But seriously, the police are not to be messed with. I was nearly beaten and asked to pull my pants down by Louisiana troopers about 14 years ago. Yep, on the side of I-10, outside of Baton, I was told to drop my pants. I told them they can't do this and 3 troppers reared up on me with their maglights. I pulled my pants and boxers down. I kid you not- I was told to " lift your nuts up!", so I did. Of corse they let me a friend go without any tickets or anything. Seems as though they pulled me over cuz I was a Florida tag. YOU CANNNOT TRUST LAW ENFORCEMENT! I know some of you out there are are honest, but many of them are shady. Unfortunately you can't tell one from the other.


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I dont foresee it happening, but if any law enforcement official orders me to take my clothes off in public, I will be doing a lot of hunting and fishing with all my free time as the youngest retiree from the state of florida. I'm not a Law Major, butI know that I could win that Law Suit.

What if they would have tased your nuts?

take care. kenny


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I also think you did the right thing. I would have done the same. Life is too short to let rude people ruin your day. 

I have also had run in's with a-hole law enforcement officers and I have also met very curtious and professional ones. I think there are many circumstances that go into their demeanor. It could be the end of a long shift full of Jerry Springer guests or he could be an ego maniac with an inferiority complex. Either way just give them the benefit of the doubt and let it go. Life is too short. 

Now if you didn't really feel like hunting that night, when he asked if there are drugs in the bag you could have said "There damn sure better be!!"

Oh yea and $160 for not dimming your highbeams?!?!?! Holy hi-way robbery batman!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (12/3/2007)*Well did you get to hunt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude...I think you get screwed with by a couple of gay strippers.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (12/3/2007)*
> 
> But seriously, the police are not to be messed with. I was nearly beaten and asked to pull my pants down by Louisiana troopers about 14 years ago. Yep, on the side of I-10, outside of Baton, I was told to drop my pants. I told them they can't do this and 3 troppers reared up on me with their maglights. I pulled my pants and boxers down. I kid you not- I was told to " lift your nuts up!", so I did. Of corse they let me a friend go without any tickets or anything. Seems as though they pulled me over cuz I was a Florida tag. YOU CANNNOT TRUST LAW ENFORCEMENT! I know some of you out there are are honest, but many of them are shady. Unfortunately you can't tell one from the other.


No way in hell I am dropping my drawers on the side of the highway. Them mag lights might make my face swell up but so would my bank account.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (12/3/2007)*All you can do is kill him with kindness, or pay the fine for being stupid and disrespectful


This sounds like the thing to do and go on with life. The most dangerous person is the one with the badge.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (12/3/2007)*Sounds like the trooper was just doing his job so I would have just smiled and appologized for blinding him with my brights. Remember that just because you might be a good guy the cop doesn't know youfrom the scum on the streets so they have to go about their job the same no matter who they pull over.


I completely agree he was doing his job, I have not thought any different at all. I just don't see why he couldn't just be respectful. I admitted not dimming my lights, and he was right for pulling me over, but I think everyone is responsible for the way they represent their employer. I would take issue with an employee of my company talking to anyone with unprovoked disrespect, and I am not sure that law enforcement should have the right to talk to anyone anyway they want to either. And, the last time I checked, in the country I reside in, people are assumed inocent until proven guilty.

Each year either my wife or I make a donation to the Alabama State Troopers Assc. andironically the request in at my home right now. I have considered making the check out for $160.00 and enclosing an explaination of the event as well, and returning the decal that is offered with my donation.


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Just say yes sir,no sir, sign the ticket and pray for not being tazed and end up being on you tube:doh


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Curtis too bad the bag wasn't filled with doe pee and he would have passed out after taking one whiff of that. BTW did you get anything or seen any?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I could have told him there were drugs in the bag, but they are all over the counter. 

Yes, I saw several does and let the biggest buck walk thatI have ever let walk in Alabama. Check the thread titled. The new Rules worked in Alabama saturday. He was a beautiful 7pt.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (12/3/2007)* YOU CANNNOT TRUST LAW ENFORCEMENT!


Well since you cant trust them then dont ever call then when somebody steals your stuff of vandelizes your car or breaks into your home or harms your family...Until you are a LEO then dont bash them becasue they are doin a job that most of wouldnt for pay that is laughable:Flipbird have a good day sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

just chalk it up for a bad day. he may have been having one too. you did the right thing by being the bigger person. i always respect police officers and everyone for that matter. hope you did well hunting.my .02


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fisheye48 (12/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *bigfishrookie (12/3/2007)* YOU CANNNOT TRUST LAW ENFORCEMENT!
> ...


My thoughts exactly. Why would a person put his life on the line for minimal pay grade? Oh, that's right- because they LIKE to bust peoples balls! That's how they get their kicks. 

How do explain what happened to me? What possibly could be your rational for that? I will await your reply and I can't to hear what you come up with.

Out of curiousity are you a LEO? Either way it sounds like you hang out with some. And your pissy little finger flip, shows the character you are. You can't take the heat without some fingerflipping. What's up with that? I guess you're offended by my comment because it's true, otherwise you'd dismiss it. Truth hurts, don't it!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately in society there are somepeople in a position of authority that are not the most professional. This is a fact.Everyone knows that no matter how respected theagency is, they, and nobody for that matter,are perfect.As an employee of theFlorida department of LawEnforcement and a member of the United States Army I know this as well as anyone. I alsoknow that the fewthat behave unprofessionally are no where near as many as the numberof thosewhomwork hard everyday to help give citizens their right to walksafelydown their streets.

take care.kenny


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Curtis, usually there are two sides to a story. However,I have no doubt this thing happened just as you wrote.I hate he was a jerk to you for I feel certain it was absolutely unprovoked.Believe it or not people do leave drugs in all sorts of things on the side of the road for pickup, and believe it or not a lot of folks get busted saying yes there are drugs in my car in that bag etc.. It's not usually out in the boonies but it does happen more frequently than you would imagine. Around truck stops it is a pretty common practice. A few years a go there was a very large drug ring that stretched from Texas through Tennessee and further North. They buried stashes strategically along interstates and would do blind drops of dope to regular customers after making dope deals on cb radios.I'm not defending his tone or demeanor, just his line of questioning ,suspicion and reasoning.About the bright lights; usually ordinances controlling bright lights are limited to incorporated cities. I haven't bothered to look it up but I guess if he mentioned the fine then it was probably a legitimate charge. Were you inside city limits? 

It's true it only takes a handful of stupid statements or actions to make the whole lot look bad. It's a real shame and a disservice to all law enforcement officers when one taints the lot. 

Don't recall the poster but I take offense to any insinuation that less than qualified persons work for law enforcement agencies due to the pay. Most guys/gals are in their late teens or early twenties when they get into local law enforcement.At that time money isn't an issue. They do what they do because it's their calling, not to get rich. Those in for the money don't last long and leave.Many move around to 2 or 3 departments before they settle into their careers.By this time they know what the money involved is and they do it because theyenjoy helping others. Do you think our militaryhires less than competent personnelbecause of low pay? I certainly don't.Do some leave because of pay,sure just like any other profession. That dosen't mean those that choose law enforcement ,teaching,firefighting ,the military or other public service positions are mentally challenged because of low pay.Some folks actually find honor and pride in helping their fellow man.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (12/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (12/3/2007)*
> ...




I don't want to start another law enforcment pissing contest thread and wasn't going to say anything but decided to. I work in law enforcement and like what I do and thats why I do it. I don't like to "bust peoples balls" as you so elegantly put it. I can't explain why the officers did what they did to you but don't think that all LEO's cannnot be trusted there are some outstanding LEO's that work in this area granted there are a few who abuse their power but that is found in any profession in the world. We do have to deal with alot of BS but that does not give any LEO the rightto treat someone with disrespect hope one day you will change your outlook on law enforcment like I said we are not all here to "bust your balls".


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Post David. 

I was not close to a City at all. The closestdecent sizedcitywould have been Atmore Al. and it was almost 20 miles away.

What would you have done/said?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would have jumped out of my car and kicked his a$$....I was on a hunting mission and could not be delayed......Oh sorry wrong post...:doh


















No seriously, most of the police are doing there job, and deserve our respect!!! notice I said MOST

Damn Curtis you got me started earlier....oke


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Garbo (12/3/2007)*Great Post David.
> 
> I was not close to a City at all. The closestdecent sizedcitywould have been Atmore Al. and it was almost 20 miles away.
> 
> What would you have done/said?


You did all you could have done. He obviously wasn't a hunter.



Right or wrong a law enforcement officer has a lot of power and discretion. Improperlyused or abused they can really ruin your day,or your life.What a few have yet to understand is that cops are in fact human. As most folks, they will reciprocate actions and attitudes that they receive from others. Unfortunately sometimes you pay the price for the last smart Alec they encountered or whatever caused them to be in a bad mood.I'm curious about the high beam law though. Any Alabama LE on here that can cite a specific statute?


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeh, blame it on me Bill.

If I got pulled over by the same State Trooper tonight on the way home, I would treat him with just as much respect as I did Saturday, if not more, that is the way my parents raised me, and to date they are the greatest people I know. 

I just wanted to know if you guys would have done anything differently.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You did the right thing even though that does not always work. Me and a buddy were dog hunting the Blue Springs hunt this weekend in Alabama. I was absolutely shocked when we were pulled over during the hunt and he was issued a $125.00 fine for not wearing his seatbelt. IN THE DEER WOODS! At the time we were pulled over we were doing about 15 miles an hour with a dog tracking antenna out the window trying to locate a dog. Have a little common sense is all I wanted to say the <U>Federal</U> Game Warden. I only told him this is the first time I ever heard of anyone getting a seat belt violation while hunting in a Management Area. I had other thoughts I wanted to share with him but seeing as he was not issuing me a citationas the passengerwithout a seatbelt on(not sure if he was able to see me initially) I felt it best to hold my opinion of him to myself.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

My wife and I got pulled over not to long ago,(little speed trap town) I've been without a front license plate for 2 yrs. that's why he said he pulled us over, and my wife was not wearing her seat belt.

we were on our way to our cabin for the weekend, towing the 4 wheeler, He gave me a warning for the front plate not being on the car, didn't question the outdated insurance card(that's not legal)but gave my wife a ticket for the seat belt, we takled with him for awhile wished him a nice day and thank him for letting me slide for the other violations. 

the way I looked at it later, that guy did me a big favor.....now and then I might have a couple beers out at friends and drive home, that front plate would give a reason to get pulled over....costing me thousands of dollers, I also had several guns in the car that I know were loaded(to lazy to unload before the road trip)to and from....that would have really been bad if he searched the car....more money for law fees 

I figure things happen for reasons in life and that guy was doing me a favor....how could you not Thank him and wish him a nice day:grouphug


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Notclicking off the high beams is a big pet peeve of mine and will get ya pulled over every time...It is also a indicator of possible impairment. The ticket is actually $123.50but will vary +/- a couple dollars depending on county. Also bags hanging in trees use to be an indicator of dope stashes so he probably knew this and just threw it out there to see how you would react. Many folks who come in contact w/ LEO's already are a little high strung for the involvement and have the wrong perception of their actions/demeanor/language. Best bet is to do what you did, be polite...Attitude is everything....


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Garbo, maybe the poor guy was the cop on this traffic stop.










You weren't wearing a flannel shirt buttoned at the top, chino pants pulled up to your arm pits and a hair net were you? 



Hey David R. said it best, lots of cops do it for the honor of serving and helping folks, period. :usaflag


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ratzila (12/3/2007)*Just say yes sir,no sir, sign the ticket and pray for not being tazed and end up being on you tube:doh






d-d-d-d dont taze me bro!!! dont taze me bro!!!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (12/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (12/3/2007)*
> ...




I know people in law enforcement and they are good people! and for my finger flip and the class person i am...hmmm lets see first off read your orignal post "YOU CANT TRUST LAW ENFORCEMENT!" sounds like to me that you just judged every law enforcement officer on the planet and you wanna talk about my class? get real! and the truth doesnt hurt what does hurt is you judging people you dont know who put their lifes on the line everytime they put on their uniform and get in their patrol car so they can "BUST PEOPLES BALLS" "SO THEY CAN GET THEIR KICKS" or however you wanna see it. truth is they do it becasue it is something they like to do. maybe they "GET THIER KICKS" by helping some old lady out. find somebody's missing child, try and make a differance in the community so its a better place to live for fellow man and their childern, maybe they want to show childern what can happen if they do drugs or play with guns...i could go on and on about things they dont have to do but do it anyways...so if your not willing to step up and fill the giant shoes they have to fill...dont judge them!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

He appeared as if to have an unneccesary Attitude and his tone was sharp and sour. What would you have done/said?


and that surprised you ?

you did the right thing though.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

(What I'm saying isn't directed at you Garbo, you just relayed the actions of one cap who sounded like he may have been a lil cocky, which you handled just like I would of, with a polite smile.)

I had a black guy talk rude to me the other day. And a friend of mine got his ass kicked by a black guy before. So I have come to realize that ALL black guys are low life ballbustin turkey tailed peices of shit.

Does that comment make any freakin sence? I really fail to see how grouping all cops into a bunch cuz some are total pricks makes sense either.

I have been thumped in the headby cops, handcuffed to a bleacher all night, arrested on bullshit charges, and completely disrespected by cops. I have also been neighbors with cops, friends, dive and fish with cops on this forum, arrested by cops on this forum in the most respectful waybefore I evenknew them, been let go with warnings by cops, helped with flat tires by cops, given great advice, and shared good times and a beer with cops.

I have been treated like shit from some mechanics, ripped off, bamboozeled, and hoodwinked. I have had some mechanics give me free advice, return my money if they didnt fix it right the first time, and do great work.

Some contractors are scum. SOme are good.

Some American Presidents have been good and honest, and others...well...

While I agree that it could very well be truewith every story I hear bout an ass cop, there are 4 other good stories. 

I can see someone gettin on here, and talking about a bad experience they have had with cops, I've had plenty of my own, but I can't see groupin em all together and callin em all scum cuz of what one or some may have done.

I know most on here are probably white. Ever have a white guy start a fight with you at the bar? Or screw yer girlfriend? Aw shit! Wait!!!! I hate white people too!!!!!!

Aw shit!!! I'm white! But since all whites are now low life scum..I hate myself!!!!! ARRGGGHHH!!


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

I rarely get pulled over anymore, but in my experience I have found that being honest, friendly and polite goes along way.

I did get pulled over recently on the way from San Angelo, Tx to Wichita Falls, TX. I was doing around 75-80 in a 70mph zone, trying to stay ahead of a catte truck full of smelly ass cattle, and it was about 100 degrees out that day.

Trooper pulled me over and asked why I was going as fast as I was. I explained the situation to him, and he gave that "oh-huh, whatever" look. Well about that time the cattle truck thundered on by us and blew his hat off.....and the stench, oh my God did it smell terrible...anyhow, I got off with a warning for speeding and another one to wait about 10-15 minutes for the air to clear.

Anyhow, be nice and polite, and don't break any laws and one shouldn't have to much to worry about.

Oh, and a PS to whoever it was that thinks that Law enforecment guys and other public service guys are the bottom of the barrel. I'm a Paramedic. I have 2 degrees and graduated with honors while earning them both. I am far from the bottom of the barrel. I do the work because I like it, and I am able to do it, both mentally and physically. Not many folks have the mental abilities to deal with the sights and sounds of Law Enforcement and Firefighting / EMS. You should think about that the next time you pass a fatal accident on some Godforsaken stretch of road at 3 am and the Police, Firefighters and Paramedics are out in the rain and cold busting their collective asses for some father, or mother or daughter or son that just got creamed by a drunk driver. Let me know when you are out there, I'll come stand with you !


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *billyk (12/3/2007)*I rarely get pulled over anymore, but in my experience I have found that being honest, friendly and polite goes along way.
> 
> I did get pulled over recently on the way from San Angelo, Tx to Wichita Falls, TX. I was doing around 75-80 in a 70mph zone, trying to stay ahead of a catte truck full of smelly ass cattle, and it was about 100 degrees out that day.
> 
> ...


WELL SAID!



i have never been pulled over in my 4-year driving career

knock on wood.


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

> *VS200B (12/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *billyk (12/3/2007)*I rarely get pulled over anymore, but in my experience I have found that being honest, friendly and polite goes along way.
> ...






I agree, very well said.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

This has no doubt been very interesting reading, but my question was not to find out what everyone's opinion of Law Enforcement was. My question was about YOU. After I had time to think about the State Troopers Attitude and his remarks I thought about how I handled myself and wondered if other would have handled themselves any differently.

My opinion of All Law Enforcement is very high, always has been and always will be. I lost a Cousin just a little more than a month ago. He was amember of the Police Dept. in Geneva Alabama. I had never been to an Official Police Funeral until this one. The Brotherhood that I witnessed was Life Changing. My Cousin had two Families, one was his maternal family and the other was the members of Law Enforcement. Yes, not just the members of the Geneva Alabama Police Department, the Members of Law Enforcement. Law Enforcement Officers from all over and all departmentswere in attendance. His career was very admirable and well acheived. The amount of Money he made was not a benchmark that would have compaired to the other goals he set and acomplished and pales in comparison.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Curtis my Grandmother is from Geneva and my mom was born in Enterprise small world.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Are we Kin?


----------



## ratzila (Sep 28, 2007)

Getting gas forr hunting trip $50

Getting suckered in to sell makeup $2500

Getting fined for failing to dim headlights at state trooper $160

Getting tazed on you tube and being seen by all your friends at PFF PRICELESS


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ratzila (12/4/2007)*Getting gas forr hunting trip $50
> 
> Getting suckered in to sell makeup $2500
> 
> ...


*David that is hilarious.......:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap*


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

You want to tell him off,, my son got stopped by a state trooper for not having a tag on a small trailer he was pulling, then he fined him for the windows being tinted too dark. The windows were barely tinted !! During the time he was on the side of the road, several cars passed with the ghetto black windows & illegals without licenses or insurance. I wonder if they go for "easy targets" to keep their quotas up. Sorry if I am profiling,


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

That sux man. Some cops are cool as hell, but MOST are dick heads. And they wonder why they get called and pigs and oinkers and what not.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">


> *Garbo (12/3/2007) I thought about it since then, and I still feel he did not have to treat me with any disrespect, as I did not treat him with any disrespect at all. He appeared as if to have an unnecessary Attitude and his tone was sharp and sour. What would you have done/said?*


*<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">To answer the question of what I would of done...most likely the same as you did. Unless one ponders the question beforehand I doubt many would do much differently (in their right mind). Unless one is either versed in the law (such as law enforcement) or an attorney, I doubt one would want to push the matter either, butI feel that the matter does in fact need to be brought to the state's attention. A employee with that attitude toward any customer needs to either be reprimanded or discharged for actions as described. Now some will say that there are two sides to a story, but with my many conversations with Curtis, and if my take of him (which I have NO doubt of) is correct, you read the whole truth and nothing but the truth.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This kind of behavior from anyone should not be tolerated by any means....PERIOD. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">This is not a business entity. We don't have a choice to refrain from doing business with this entity like you would have at some fast food restaurant, sporting goods store or say Wal-Mart.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">A good friend and neighbor of mine (Shelby County Deputy) was stopped and treated much the same way. Jack wasn't in uniform and didn't produce any ID until the situation was complete. Of course the outcome was different then Curtis's. There was a instant apology and the officer hoped that Jack didn't pursue the matter.<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Actions such as described are NOT called for by anyone to anyone...PERIOD, and I don't want to hear about he might of had a bad day. Every person you meet is a new person, and should not be judged by your experience of others you may have come across in the past. If I have a bad day, does that justify coming home and snapping at my wife or children. Do I see a possible road to abuse down the road in the future?<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">



Ocean Man (12/3/2007)Sounds like the trooper was just doing his job so I would have just smiled and appologized for blinding him with my brights. Remember that just because you might be a good guy the cop doesn't know youfrom the scum on the streets so they have to go about their job the same no matter who they pull over.

Click to expand...

<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Sorry I totally disagree on this mater. He was not in fact ?just doing his job? So you say everyone should be treated as ?scum? just because the officer has to deal with ?scum?. Fortunately that is not the norm. I have never been stopped weather rightly or wrongly and treated as described, like some scum drug dealer. So I have a bad experience in a fast food restaurant and every time I go back I should treat all the same way, just because of the acts of one.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">



David Ridenour (12/3/2007)



Right or wrong a law enforcement officer has a lot of power and discretion. Improperlyused or abused they can really ruin your day,or your life.What a few have yet to understand is that cops are in fact human. As most folks, they will reciprocate actions and attitudes that they receive from others. Unfortunately sometimes you pay the price for the last smart Alec they encountered or whatever caused them to be in a bad mood.I'm curious about the high beam law though. Any Alabama LE on here that can cite a specific statute?

Click to expand...

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Alabama....<U>Section 32-5-242</U><o></o><H4 style="MARGIN: auto 0in">Requirements as to head lamps and auxiliary driving lamps.<o></o></H4><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">(1) Whenever a driver of a vehicle approaches an oncoming vehicle within 500 feet, such driver shall use a distribution of light, or composite beam, so aimed that the glaring rays are not projected into the eyes of the oncoming driver. The lowermost distribution of light or composite beam, specified in subdivision (2) of subsection (b) of this section shall be deemed to avoid glare at all times, regardless of road contour and loading.<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">

Click to expand...

*


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Well Garbo I think you handled yourself in the right way. I always do the same....even when I feel as though I was in the right. I've been pulled over for speeding 3 times in the 7 years I've been driving. I got warnings on the first 2 and busted on the 3rd. Heck that was just about a month ago. Going down that damn hill on dogwood! Anyway the cops were cool, and we chatted a bit. Although they did take forever with running a check on my liscence (roomate thought I had a warrant or something....hahaha). They said I was doing 65 (don't think so bub, I immediatley looked at my speedometer and it said 55) but I didn't argue and they wrote the ticket for 55. Then gave me a hard time about being a Saints fan....hahaha. Cool guys doing there job......just wish I paid more attention to my speed!


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/3/2007)*(What I'm saying isn't directed at you Garbo, you just relayed the actions of one cap who sounded like he may have been a lil cocky, which you handled just like I would of, with a polite smile.)
> 
> I had a black guy talk rude to me the other day. And a friend of mine got his ass kicked by a black guy before. So I have come to realize that ALL black guys are low life ballbustin turkey tailed peices of shit.
> 
> ...




I hear ya Clay, but I don't have to pay Blacks or contractors, I DO pay for Law Enforcement via taxes with my hard earned money. That's the key. I can make a choice who Iwant to hire or whom I choose to associate with.I have no choice who the department hires. LEO's took an oath to uphold standards and they get paid to do so. If this were a free service, maybe I wouldn't get pissed off. But, just as my employer expects me to conduct myself accordingly, I expect LEO's to conduct themselves accordingly. Simply put, if a contractor does a shitty job or doesn't complete the work- he doesn't get paid. What is the penalty for a cop being a prick? There is very little accountability among their little secret society. 

Not much to explain- they took an oath and signed the dotted line. If they were in anyother field of work- they would have gotten fired! I can't think of any job were you can violate civil rights and not get fired. There are no excuses for violation of rights! NONE!

I don't care what anyone says about how tough their job is, and they work to protect us, and it's difficult to tell good guys from bad guys. That's all Bullshit! They took the job, they took an oath, and they get paid by me! Now they want to to bend the rules. F-THAT! Look at the above posts and see how many people have been violated- including you Clay. Are we supposed to turn away and keep our mouths shut? Hell no- I will stand up for my rights. I expect crackheads, thugs and criminals to break the law. But cops? Man i just don't sit right with me. truthfully I think the whole system is messed up. I fully believe that I live in the best country in the world. Yes the system is broken, but it can be fixed!


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bigfishrookie (12/4/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (12/3/2007)*(What I'm saying isn't directed at you Garbo, you just relayed the actions of one cap who sounded like he may have been a lil cocky, which you handled just like I would of, with a polite smile.)
> ...


Bigfishrookie, Did you report your the violation of your rights to any authority did anything come about on your situtation? Just curious you have made some pretty serious statements just wanted to see if you reported the violation to anyone.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*This thread was NOT about bashing or praisingLEO's it was about "What wouldyou have done"*


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

sounds like a bunch of you out there had some shitty experiances with LEO's, and apperantly there are a few out there that will refuse to let go of their experiance, but rather be satisfied with passing the idea that they are all shitty. well i have had experiance as well, and needless to say everytime i was pulled over, it was more then justified and the officer paid due respect to the situation that he was in control of. see, that is the point. the officer must be in control, its is the only way their authority will prevail. fact of the matter is, LEO's have the authority over anyone behind their red and blue lights, or mag light (hopefully not coupled with a 9mm). just treat the officer with respect, and address any concerns you have by getting their name/info and reporting it. we can sit and bitch all day or we can address the problem. you choose what is more effective, and by the action you take will show the type of citizen you are. 

anywho, im stuck in texas for a 2 week school and boy do i miss florida. 

TIGHT LINES!!! later.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I did not mean to imply that cops should treat everyone or anyoneas scum, just I dont think they are there to pull you over, shake your hand and tell you what a good guy you are. Or say pretty please with a cherry on top could you please not break the law again.

Lets just evaluate the situation from the cops point of view. Its really late at night and he passes a car that has his bright lights on and is driving slow and erratic (by erratic I mean slowing down, speeding up while looking for the bag and perhaps weaving a little to get the headlights on the woods better). If I'm this cop the first thing I am going to think is this guy is drunk or high on drugs. Then he comes up to your window and you tell him you are looking for a bag on the side of the road that marks your turn. Now he can take you at your word and leave it at that or he can press you a little to find out if you are telling the truth. You respond nicely and give him a good explanation so he lets you be on your way then follows behind you to make sure your story holds true. To me that is being a good cop. Now I wasn't there and dont know how it went down, I am just trying to look at it from the cops perspective

The whole argument about I wouldn't want one of my employees to treat one of my customers that way doesn't work in this situation because when you are selling something to someone you want to be niceso you canget their return business. Cops dont want return customers.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Garbo (12/3/2007)* It was dark and I had my highbeams on as I searched the tree line on the side of the road. A car passed coming toward me and turned around behind me, and yep, State Trooper. He pulled me over and asked to see my licence, I gave it to him and he stated the reason he pulled me over was due to not dimming my headlights. I told him that I realized that I hadn't after he had passed but I was looking for a bag beside the road, and just failed to do so. He asked me was there Drugs in the bag, in a real smart A** tone.
> 
> What would you have done/said?


I would have said in the most calm and serious voice I could muster.................

Well occifer, I can't use a spotlight cause it is illegal for me to use. Butyour car has one and if you want to help me find that bag we can confirm what I am lookin for.

As I keep my fingers crossed that my buddy did not leave a treat in the bag or we find one of those dope deal marking bags!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

BIgfish, I completely agree that officers must be respectful during there duties, and act proffesionally. I do agree that if one is way out of line, he should be reported. I think just like walmart clerks with attitude, my employees with attitude towards a customer, or any other proffesion should be corrected, and removed if required. 

I don't think because they have a difficult or dangerous job that excuses imprpoer or disrespectful behavior. It pisses me off actually. Fortunately, most officers I have delt with have acted proffesionally, and I have been in the wrong on many of those occasions in my wild days.

My point to everybody that I do not think it is fair to group tem ALL into a class of assholes because of the ones we have ran across as bad. No more fair them them to group all civillians into a group of law breaking underhanded scumbags because of the LARGE handful of us they have delt with like that.

That was all I was trying to say.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

When he asked you if there were drugs in the bag you should have told him "I hope so, if you help me find it I will split them with you" oke


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I hear ya guys and I ain't tryin to offend no one. I gotta tell, I do have respect from the majority of LEO's. Just like most, I am suspicious of ALL folks, even though most are good.

To answer what happened to me- yes it was reported and I was interviewed by the FBI! Turns out I wasn't the only one! You'll recall a 1996 20/20 episode on the Louisiana Trooper investigation.20/20 had a sting operation where they had a white, clean-cut, younger student looking guy posing as U of Florida student (BTW- Gators went to win the National Championship- Hell Yeah!). He had a Florida tag and Gator stickers on his car and was wearing a Gator hat. They had muliple cameras in the car including forward, rear, speedometer, and others. They had him drive through Louisana and he was quickly snapped up. Of course, the cameras showed he wasn't speeding or weaving and was using his blinker (granted it could be creative editing). But the officer pulled him over and said he was weaving and speeding. the kid says no I wasn't and it only gets worse from there.

The 20/20 episode was what brought public attention to it. After that things changed a little and I believe some search or rights laws were modified.

Bottom line is I don't trust anyone these days, LEO or not. After all they're human like us and sometimes they may use poor judgement in the heat of the moment.(Although they are paid and trained not to do so!)

I've seen many posts recently about carrying guns and the laws. Seems like there are many of you out there that carry a weapon. It goes to show you, YOU CANNOT TRUST ANYONE! Not to be an alarmist here, but when your on the street, in your car or even in your home- You are vulnerable. I choose to err on the side of caution and suspicion. Prove me otherwise.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

I think there is a difference between a "customer" (law-abiding tax paying citizen) and a "suspect" (suspected of breaking a law of some sort). To answer the question, I would have done what you did Sir, but probably a little more profuse azz-kissing!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Garbo (12/3/2007)*Saturday Morning I was on the way to hunt a piece of Property, and as I approached the place that I was going to turn off the highway I slowed down to look for a plastic bag that a buddy had hung in a tree as a marker that marked a path into the woods. It was dark and I had my highbeams on as I searched the tree line on the side of the road. A car passed coming toward me and turned around behind me, and yep, State Trooper. He pulled me over and asked to see my licence, I gave it to him and he stated the reason he pulled me over was due to not dimming my headlights. I told him that I realized that I hadn't after he had passed but I was looking for a bag beside the road, and just failed to do so. He asked me was there Drugs in the bag, in a real smart A** tone. I replied I don't know what may be in the bag, but the bag is a marker that I know to find a small road off of the highway, and that I was deer hunting, but he could tell I was quite suprised by his remark. He then told me that the fine for not dimming my lights was $160.00 and I should dim them, I wished him a Merry Christmas,and he walked back to his car and followed me to the place I turned off and then he left, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about it since then, and I still feel he did not have to treat me with any disrespect, as I did not treat him with any disrespect at all. He appeared as if to have an unneccesary Attitude and his tone was sharp and sour. What would you have done/said?










Sent you a PM. 



Have a good one Garbo, say a prayer for the troops and the cops and the first responders...they are putting it on the line everyday for you, me, our families and our communities.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Curtis,

It sounds as if you were as polite and straight to the point as you could have been. The rest of the story that you may or may not know is that a Alabama game warden was shot at on or aroundhwy 21 end of last week or over the weekend. I think that may have the game wardens and state troopers more on edge then usual. I do not have any other details other than that. I heard it second hand and haven't followed up on it. As for doing anything different, nope, I don't see that you could have or should have. Hopefully you will not run into him again. :toast


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Garbo (12/4/2007)*This has no doubt been very interesting reading, but my question was not to find out what everyone's opinion of Law Enforcement was. My question was about YOU. After I had time to think about the State Troopers Attitude and his remarks I thought about how I handled myself and wondered if other would have handled themselves any differently.
> 
> My opinion of All Law Enforcement is very high, always has been and always will be. I lost a Cousin just a little more than a month ago. He was amember of the Police Dept. in Geneva Alabama. I had never been to an Official Police Funeral until this one. The Brotherhood that I witnessed was Life Changing. My Cousin had two Families, one was his maternal family and the other was the members of Law Enforcement. Yes, not just the members of the Geneva Alabama Police Department, the Members of Law Enforcement. Law Enforcement Officers from all over and all departmentswere in attendance. His career was very admirable and well acheived. The amount of Money he made was not a benchmark that would have compaired to the other goals he set and acomplished and pales in comparison.


*Mike aka Fishworks thanks for the PM which I read completely. It would seem you may have missed this (which I quoted for your convience) before you sent the PM. It is a post I made yesterday before yourPM that was made to clarify my question and to state my opinon ofALL Law Enforcement Officers.*

*I also sent you a PM, and look forward to hearing from you.*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I was not going to reply to this, and I read "most" of all this. 

When I retired from the Navy, I was all set up to go off to the FHP training. After MUCH thought and after discussing endless hours with troopers, both active and retired, my feeling have changes. Think about this for a minute....

1 - they are paid to enforce the law. Every law breaker has never broken a law, we all know that. 

2 - the pay is not that much to put your life on the line each and every day. They don't know who is in the car they are stopping, and they do NOT know what is going to happen when they do stop the car.

3 - Heck someone has to do it, think what it would be like if there were no Police.

I got a ticket about a year ago, yeah it seemed pointless at the time, however I paid the fine and moved on. After thinking about it, the law is right, I did not follow it and I could have endangered other people. besides www.lowestpricetrafficschool.com is a great "refreasher" course. It seems you forget alot after driving for a number of years:banghead

My hat is off to all LEO's and I am very grateful for what you do.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Garbo, I appreciate your sharing the follow on post again. Not necessary, I had read all of it prior to my pm to you. Give me a call my number is in a pm to you. Have a great day.


----------



## Bill904 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, I read all the excuses we give them , and they do have a hard job , but, you did not get stopped for having your head lights on ,he stopped you as he thought you were deerhunting at night. I had one pull me over, a city cop in FWB, last year, middle of day, I was pulling a trailer, coming down hill at brooks bridge, doing 45, looked up, he was flashing me , he came storming up to the truck, "Didn't you see me at the bottom of the bridge, I said , no sir, I was not looking for you . Said I was doing 45 in 35 MPH zone, pulling lawn maintenance trailer down a hill , sign 5 ft from me said 45. He said how many tickets have you had, I said, I've never had one , and I have been driving 50 years , and never had a wreck,.. he went stomping off to his car to see if I was telling the truth, he calmed down a little "well, I'm going to give you a break, I could charge you with this or that , but it will just be $60.00, I said, well, that will be about what i will make to day, I should have been home drawing unemployment instead of working at my age.. I believe if I had stopped someone who had been driving 50 years with no tickets and no wrecks, I believe I would have given him a warning. He was wrong and he knew it, he was the one cocky, and regardless of how we cover for them, most are cocky, and even more so in Gulf Breeze. Thats my take anyway.


----------

